# Bobcats in ND



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone ever call in a bobcat? I'v only heard of one person that I know of in ND. I beleive it was along the Heart River. Seems pretty rare in these parts. Just wondering.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Go west young man.

They aren't as rare as you think they are. They are just extremely nocturnal. And, you have to get into the rough country and really target them.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would give my let arm to call in and shoot a bobcat!!!!! They are tough to see


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That would be pretty sweet! Anybody know how many bobcats are shot per year in ND? Does the G and F say the amounts?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't think there is an amount that you can shoot or trap. But i'm not sure. One of my buddies already has 6 cats this year, just on foot holds. out western ND.
xdeano

ps, i've had the itch to try and call one in too, but it seems like i always get into a great area to call a cat and a damn coyote comes trotting in, so i shoot the coyote instead of letting it go. I don't like letting them go and make them any smarter.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I talked to a game warden and he said that about 100 cats get taken a year in ND. Pretty much all trapped. Surprised me, I didnt think there was that many around.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

We have them out here.I have to go North to hunt them. I have shot 1 in 20 plus yrs of calling out here. I have only seen about 10 or 12 in 38 yrs.
We have tryed to call them in , in the Moon lite with good snow cover but the Coyotes always come in first. I only know 2 other hunters out here that have shot them. Theres a old trapper over by Amidon that catches some every yr.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

badlander

You say you have only seen 10 in 38 years. What about sign? Do you guys see a lot of sign of them around and just not see the animals?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

There's plenty of them in certain pockets here in NC. They seem to like the thick river bottom/creek bottom land with lots of brush piles. I called in a few with woodpecker distress and they came in at a trot and quick so I must have set up right on top of them. They also seem to be seen alot around the mid of December and on by deer hunters. I don't know if its because they are hungry or perhaps the breeding season starts. When deer season goes out the last of January I plan on going to an area here that holds alot of cats and target them. I don't know about your areas but timbered land that has grown up back thick (we call them cutovers here) are good places to start.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

fallguy,

Yes there is sign. I just dont target them alot. I know Rancher that have never seen them but they see signs 2 or 3 times a month. I have heard that the bird calls are the best for Cats. I will try for them after the first of the yr, Maybe we will have snow by then. We dont have any problems with Cats so we dont hunt them alot.


----------



## nboreen (Dec 19, 2006)

The bobcats love the "woodpecker" sound, I use that call w/ my whirlybird and do quite well on the cats in colorado. My uncle gets a couple a year in western North Dakota, around Watford City


----------

